# WaterTransfer Printing...Camo,Carbon Fiber, Wood Grains etc...



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

<SPAN style="COLOR: #365f91">Looking for water transfer printed surface coatings in the latest patterns ranging from wood grain, to carbon fiber and camouflage? 

<SPAN style="COLOR: #365f91">All PFF members will receive 10% off there order. If you should any questions feel free to give me a call at 850-418-4668. 

<SPAN style="COLOR: #365f91">Thanks, 

<SPAN style="COLOR: #365f91">Michael Cole

<SPAN style="COLOR: #365f91">


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Michael, I still can't believe how great my guns and my driver looks. You guys did a jam up job. You made my both my guns one of a kind. All the deer will be jealous in the woods this year! That G1 Camo looks awesome!

Tikka T3 .308 w/Meopta 3x12scope. It was a solid black syn stock.



















Walther P.22. Just camoed the plastic and it looks sweet! Wife is holding it.










And for the Money Shot! My Cleveland HiBore Tour Driver.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

wow, that looks great! i am trying to think of somethingto cover. what is the price range for lets say the rifle? if you dont mind. thanks


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>Here areour prices for rifles......</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">RIFLES *<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Complete Rifle $170.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Black Powder Rifle $170.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Rifle Stock Only $85.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Rifle Barrel Only $90.00<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Got to see H2O products up close...Excellent work! BBob


----------

